# Trade licenses/sponsorships/govt help



## missy (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi...I am working with Future Horizon in Dubai and thought you might like some information on the company since they handle getting trade licenses, corporate sponsorships, agency sponsorships and other services related to opening new offices in Dubai, United Arab Emirates. 

Future Horizon General Services provides a comprehensive professional business start-up strategy in Dubai, UAE, including all necessary documents, visas, trade licenses, accommodations, office space and other government services. 

Future Horizon General Services also offers special Business Start-up Packages that will save companies time, money and effort in setting up their Dubai offices. These packages include obtaining a UAE National corporate sponsorship (necessary for all foreign firms), providing assistance for recruiting and hiring qualified employees, gaining approval and licensing from all Dubai governmental agencies, and attaining proper PRO services.

If you need any of our services, please contact me at 
missyodoherty at gmail d-ot c-om
Thank you and have a great day!
Missy ODoherty
futurehorizon1 d-ot c-om


----------



## dubaiguy (Aug 1, 2007)

Are they there for foreigners who are starting a business in Dubai? Obviously, the concerns for foreigners are different than the concerns of local citizens.


----------



## missy (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi...yes we do trade licenses, corporate sponsorship and visas for foreigners starting new businesses in Dubai...see our website for more details.
futurehorizon1 dot c-om
Thanx! 
Hamouda AlQamzi
missyodoherty at gmail


----------

